# Objekt wächst aus Rahmen (Weichzeichner/Protokollpinsel)



## Eisfee73 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte folgenden Effekt (siehe Anhang Beispiel.jpg) erreichen, nämlich daß einige Teile des Fotos über den weichgezeichneten Rand hinausragen 
und dort wieder scharfgezeichnet sind.

Die Anleitung hierzu haben ich von dieser Seite:

http://www.bitte-mit-rahmen.de/58-bilderrahmen-in-photoshop/

Den weichgezeichneten Rahmen und die Kontur auffüllen hab ich noch hinbekommen. Hab bis hierher alles genau nach Anleitung gemacht, 
aber jetzt hakts 

Wenn ich mit dem Protokollpinsel korrigieren möchte kommt bei mir das hier raus: (siehe Anhang Ergebnis.jpg)

Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß
Eisfee


----------



## oskar55 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Eisfee73,

wenn es wie in der anleitung mit dem Protokollpinsel nicht geht, dann würde
ich die Maske mit dem Pinselwerkkzeug bearbeiten, alles im
Rahmen übermalen, was scharfgezeichnet sien soll. 

Gruß Oskar


----------



## Eisfee73 (14. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, aber das wird genauso schwarz bzw. dunkel.

Kann mir denn niemand sagen was ich falsch mache bzw. wie ich es richtig machen muß?


----------



## oskar55 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Eisfee73,
das Bild besteht aus 2 Ebenen, der oberen Ebene mit Maske für den Scharf gezeichneten
Mittelteil und einer Hintergrudebene, die komplett weichgezeichnet wurde .
Die Maske auf der oberen Ebene deckt diese ab, d.h. schwarz ist durchsichtig, hier sehe ich die weichgezeichnete Hintergrundebene. 
Zur Sicherheit habe ich das gerade mal getestet, es geht :
- die Obere Ebene anklicken, aktivieren, dort auf "Kanäle" gehen und hier den Kanal "Hintergrundmaske"
anklicken. Dann erscheint die Maske als transparente rote Fläche.
Den Pinsel auswählen und auf dei Farbe "Weiß" stellen, damit kannst du die Teile wegmalen, die nicht weichgezeichnet sein sollen. Mit der Farbe "Schwarz" passiert genau das Gegenteil.
Wenn der Pinsel bei der Farbe "Schwarz" schwarz malt, dann ist der Maskenkanal nicht ausgewählt.
Viel Erfolg.
Gruß
Oskar


----------

